# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) شروحات :  كيف تعمل روت لسوني اكسبيريا زد بالفيديو Xperia Z Root

## mohamed73

Sony Xperia Z Root
 روت سوني اكسبيريا زد  *متطلبات العمل* 
 * تواجد برنامج سوني التالي مركب على الكمبيوتر بنظام ويندوز *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
 * استخدام سلك اليو اس بي الأصلي المرفق مع الجهاز
 * كخطوة احتياطية البطارية فوق النصف
 تواجد الملف التالي مفتوح الضغط على السي مباشرة كما في الصورة *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 تأكد من أن الروم لديك على الإصدار التالي
 * تونيه من الأخ طلال  *طريقة العمل بالفيديو العربي* 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *فيديو أجنبي يبين الطريقة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
  للحصول على تطبيق نغمات وخلفيات سوني اكسبيريا زد
         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بواسطة XQ55 0 التقييم
 مرات التحميل 
رمز QR
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 widget by الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *المصدر* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## msifita

مشكور

----------


## hadshy

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdeali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

